# dry pipe systems and nitrogen



## cda (Apr 27, 2017)

dry pipe systems and nitrogen 

What pros or cons have you seen trying to use a nitrogen system in a drypipe system.


----------



## twd22285 (May 1, 2017)

PROS: next to NO moisture, thus saving time and money and loss of life safety systems from repair from corrosion. #1 reason for a dry system needing repair (besides forgetting to drain low point drains and thus freezing) is due to corrosion causing pin hole leaks.
CONS: It's expensive. Upwards of $20,000 depending on size of system. That buys you a good number of repairs. It's definitely very specialized equipment, troubleshooting the system takes some exact knowledge versus an air compressor..


----------

